# diy plywod tank



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

so i am currently building my first plywood tank. i am at the point where i will need to start waterproofing the inside. any suggestions as far as what to "paint" over the plywood? 

I was going to use a non toxic paint and then cover it with wood glaze. from what i have researched, the glaze is toxic in liquid form but should be fine once it is hardened. 

any and all suggestions or welcome!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

bees wax,orange oil wax.. naturaly good

and non-toxic


----------



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

so the wax wouldn't break down over time? Does it harden? Sorry for all the questions, I've never used wax as a main sealant before.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

search the old threads (try advanced search) I think you want an epoxy intended for boats.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sherwin williams tile clad ll.....
sherwin williams polane "B"

the polane needs special instructions ; but it is much better...

get black.....your fish and plants will show up much much better...

any other questions ; just ask......


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't use wax; it will not hold up over time. 
What you want is epoxy paint, such as what Lohachata suggested. This is the stuff that seals, waterproofs, and stands the test of time. It's also nontoxic when dried. You can get food grade or aquaculture grade, but the Polane-B works about as well for less money and hassle.
Bear in mind that using epoxy paint is absolutely nothing like using any other kind of paint. It comes in two parts, which you have to mix together just before the painting, and when wet it is quite toxic and gives off a lot of hazardous fumes. You'll have to do the painting outside.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

the old salt is right, im a roofer and we use epoxy paints and glues for certain applications, and we have a 2 part plywood epoxy ment to waterproof it before we lay down are deck tec and that stuff if you breath in to much it will burn your lungs not including the high you get from it, but i would love to see pics of your finished product, couse i made a plywood 150 gallon reptile tank with a 1/4 plexy glass front and after my monitor died i was thinking it would make a cool fish tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have built several plywood tanks...up to 240 gallons..my fiance and i are hoping to build a couple of 350-400 gallons tanks this spring or summer.
i like polane best because once you have the tank all assembled and cleaned , you mix about 1 pint of the paint and let it set for about 10-15 minutes..it will start to gel...then paint it into all the seams real good....let it set and cure for 24 hours...then paint the entire tank..let cure for 48 hours and paint again..
that way you don't have to seal the seams with silicone sealer which you can't paint over..

by the way...you can build a 120 gallon tank with 1 sheet of 3/4" B/C plywood..24x24x48..

oh yeah...back in the mid 70's our club built a 3000 gallon plywood saltwater display tank for our annual show..


----------

